# GM Tatum: Kids at Risk



## KenpoEMT (Jan 19, 2006)

I just stumbled across this section of GM Tatums web-site and thought I would post the link here for anyone who was not aware of this program: 
http://www.ltatum.com/kids.html

Its called Kids at Risk.



			
				GMTatumKidsAtRisk said:
			
		

> This program began about a year ago as a cooperative effort between the Pasadena Police Department, the Pasadena School District and the Larry Tatum Kenpo Karate Association.
> We have already had over thirty young children come through the program over the last year. Many of these kids have known only fear and rejection, coupled with physical and emotional abuse. They have often lost their ability to trust because their trust has been betrayed. This leads to withdrawal into a private and closed world of fear and suspicion. It's not uncommon to see them react violently with no self-control because they have never been taught to deal with the world and difficulties in any other way.
> Kids At Risk uses martial arts training to reach these young lives that are spinning out of control.







			
				GMTatumKidsAtRisk said:
			
		

> Dr. Heather Helpner, a local child psychologist, said, "We can tell a child what is wrong with them, where it began, and who in their lives played a part in it, but Kenpo Karate as taught at Larry Tatum's studio provides an antidote to the problem!"




According to the webpage, children with difficulties are mentored one-on-one with direct oversight by GM Tatum. 

What an outstanding program! 

Could you imagine the impact this type of program could have if it were implemented in every studio across the nation?

In this generation, where many of our young people are wandering aimlessly, I find it reassuring  that one of the GrandMasters of Kenpo has created a program like this.

:asian: A big SALUTE to GM Tatum. :asian: 

Do you have something similar in place at your school?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 19, 2006)

That is a program ( or one like it) that could be used by many to help out theie community.
It takes some courage to even try such a porgam. 
I sure hope it works out for those kids


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 20, 2006)

What a fantastic program. 

A big SALUTE to GM Tatum from me as well. :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## Seabrook (Jan 20, 2006)

It shows the character of Larry Tatum to run such a program.

Kenpo Salute,

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------

